# Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung für neuen Rechner



## Maertes80 (24. Februar 2015)

*Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung für neuen Rechner*

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte mir im Sommer nen neuen Pc zusammenstellen der mit einer Wasserkühlung betrieben werden soll.
Gekühlt werden sollen:Mainboard,CPU und die Grafikkarte.
Das System:https://www.caseking.de/cart_load/496788b8038b15cc0b0324b538a08156
Dann habe ich schonmal ein paar Sachen zur Wassekühlung rausgesucht: https://www.caseking.de/cart_load/5e8318c944dc40ca16cc8f3d327234be
Bin absoluter Laie auf dem Gebiet und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, falls ich was übersehen haben sollte oder falsch gemacht.
Im System ist deswegen keine Grafikkarte enthalten weil bis Sommer ja noch viel rauskommen kann 

Freue mich auf Antworten 

MfG Maedrtes


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung für neuen Rechner*

Willst du die Hardware wirklich jeweils 3 mal bestellen oder ist dir da ein Fehler im Warenkorb unterlaufen?^^


----------



## Maertes80 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung für neuen Rechner*

ja ist ein fehler von caseking die bekommen das iwie nie so richtig hin
https://www.caseking.de/cart_load/98f85f882784148295e389cb9801d404
ist der entgültige komplette warenkorb alles einmal bzw bei den lüftern und anschlüssen evtl die hälfte


----------



## Sebbi12392 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung für neuen Rechner*

Schaut doch ganz gut aus


----------



## Maertes80 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung für neuen Rechner*

https://www.caseking.de/cart_load/140bcfdc7562f8a1aa5a1fc15d29c1cc mein neuer vorschlag


----------



## HighGrow22 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung für neuen Rechner*

willst du die radiatoren im push/pull betreiben ?!? 
oder warum hast du 9 von den Lüfter Twinpacks drin ? 
push/pull macht bei recht dünnen radiatoren keinen sinn ....


----------



## Maertes80 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung für neuen Rechner*

https://www.caseking.de/cart_load/d7b2381c2125485fa95e7e252eba6760
neuer warenkorb


----------



## Sajuk (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung für neuen Rechner*

Also ich  empfehle dir dringend das "Flow Indicator Red" Teil raus zu machen und was anständiges von Aqua Computer zu nehmen. Hab selber so ein billiges Flow Teil hier liegen und kann daher sagen, das Ding verursacht keine shönen Geräusche. Selbst wenn die komplette Luft raus gedrückt wurde hörste noch das Ding ratern. 
Was du außerdem mit 10 x Bitspower Schnellverschluss Set 1/4 Zoll - blutrot machen willst bleibt mir ein Rätsel. So viele G 1/4 Anshlüsse haste gar nicht zum rein schrauben.


----------



## Joselman (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung für neuen Rechner*

Mit der Pumpe 6 für Radiatoren nicht wirklich geeignete PWM Lüfter steuern ist mutig! Würde ich persönlich nicht machen.

Lieber die Standardversion von der Pumpe und eine anständige Steuerung wie ein Aquaero 5 LT z.B. wenns nicht so viel kosten soll.


----------



## Sajuk (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung für neuen Rechner*



Joselman schrieb:


> Mit der Pumpe 6 für Radiatoren nicht wirklich geeignete PWM Lüfter steuern ist mutig! Würde ich persönlich nicht machen.
> 
> Lieber die Standardversion von der Pumpe und eine anständige Steuerung wie ein Aquaero 5 LT z.B. wenns nicht so viel kosten soll.



Ähm... in seiner Liste ist eine Aquaero 6 Steuerung, also eine Weiterentwickelte Version des Aquaero 5 die du grade vorschlägst. Die beherrscht an ihren Anschlüssen normale Spannungsregelung UND PWM, je nachdem was erkannt wird. Mal davon ab dass das Ding wesentlich weniger Abwärme erzeugt.


----------



## Joselman (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung für neuen Rechner*



Sajuk schrieb:


> Ähm... in seiner Liste ist eine Aquaero 6 Steuerung, also eine Weiterentwickelte Version des Aquaero 5 die du grade vorschlägst. Die beherrscht an ihren Anschlüssen normale Spannungsregelung UND PWM, je nachdem was erkannt wird. Mal davon ab dass das Ding wesentlich weniger Abwärme erzeugt.



Den Warenkorb hab ich übersehen....  Ich hab selber ein Aquaero 6.


----------

